# anyone else planning on laying low on Friday?



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I live in Nor Cal not far enough from Oakland, San Francisco ect. I know my plan for Friday is to lay low as I have a feeling there will be trouble in my area. Anyone else planning on doing the same thing? 

Just seems like a lot of these protest groups are looking to start a fight with anyone, not just Trump. And seeing how they want to stop the inauguration as though stopping the public part of the inauguration will prevent Trump from being President. Never mind that John Tyler was inaugurated in the Brown’s Indian Queen Hotel in Washington, D.C., and Andrew Johnson was done in the Kirkwood House Hotel in Washington, DC, or Chester A. Arthur in Arthur's home 123 Lexington Avenue, New York, NY, Theodore Roosevelt in The Ainsley Wilcox Mansion on Delaware Avenue in Buffalo New York, Calvin Coolidge in Plymouth Notch Vermont, Harry S. Truman in the White House, Lyndon B. Johnson Air Force One in Texas, and lastly Gerald Ford in the White House. So there is no standing president that it has to be done in public or at the capitol building. Which will be a shocker to may of the "protesters". I have a feeling it will be the beginning of a lot of turmoil, as uneducated people learn about the laws of our nation.


----------



## sowyer10 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes I'm planning on staying home and be prepared for anything in the worst case I have couple of thousands of rounds just in case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ain't going no where I don't have to, . . . 

All the news will be all over the tube, . . . so as long as we got tube to tell me who is doing what, . . . I'll just sit locked & loaded with the exterior alarms on.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If I thought it was going to be bad I'd set sail for Santa Cruz for the weekend, but I think the left is full of hot air and that'll melt the snow flakes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm going to work.
I live where the dissenters are lying low.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

There will not be any protests where I live - guar-an-damn-teed. I sure wish there were though. I would stand in the middle of them and get a few cheap shots in. But so would everybody else in our town. So they will be the ones laying low.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'm going to work.
> I live where the dissenters are lying low.


I have to go to work also. most of the people I work with voted for Trump thank goodness.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not going to change the flow of my day because of some snowflakes and buttercups are having temper tantrums. I will leave them alone if they leave me alone


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No..will be hanging out on the front porch with the thutty thuty in the corner and Mr. Sig on the person. I been listening to sniveling pussy firemen and cops nagging about what a dangerous job they have. I have been drove nuts.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Staying home, will have my portable Ham turned on, gun safe will be open, gas tank full, bugout tote ready, just in case, I will be praying that everything goes well....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The best lesson I ever got back in the good old days was..in the life of every person they have a chance to either turn tush hog or die. I aint never liked the idea of dying so we tries to turn into tush hogs over here. Thats all


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will be in the College Station / Bryan area for a meeting at the college for the next two days. There will be absolutely no trouble where I am going. I will be heavily armed and go about my business. Will have to catch the goings on from the radio and Rushbo from the truck. My wife will be armed as well and go to work. I don't anticipate much here in Houston if anything. I like College Station for many reasons but chief among them is they have a few gun shops I love. Big bonus check and a gun shop baby. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I will be locked and loaded , where I live there just may be trouble with the " BLM " wanta bes .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Usual routine. No worries where I am. And for the rouge libtard there is always concealed carry.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I work nights, downtown. Yuk. I'll be listening to scanners until time to go. 
Lubing up the AR today. Guess I'll take the hi-cap 9mm with me too. 
Of course if D/T is burning, I'm staying home, sorry boss.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Friday is my day off from work,but the GF is not. If it's quite I bring her than it's back to the bunker till things calm down.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What time is the actual inauguration?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

None of those BLM type out here nor many of the enraged liberals. Will be armed just incase but that is the norm now days.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't expect much of anything in my area either,as most in my neck of the woods are Trumpsters anyway,but always ready.I have doubled my efforts over the last couple days on the farm chores to allow me the free time to park my butt in front of the boob tube and puter for the majority of the day tomorrow.

Personally,I don't think much will happen,I know there will be local rioting in the capitol and even some in the larger cities,but most of the precious lefty snowflakes seem to like to build a lot of hype and fake news without backing much of anything up.So I believe (hope) most will be of a small scale nature,plus the crappy weather expected in DC will actually be a good thing to keep many trouble makers at home.

Other than getting to watch Trump finally get sworn in,i'm waiting to see how how bad the protesters get smashed by the SS,National Guard and the "wall of meat" bikers all while getting their asses handed to them.Or at least that is what i'm hoping for.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Mike Pence will be sworn in at 11:30 est and Trump takes the oath at 12 noon.Weather and/or threats depending,so i've heard,the plan is to do so on the steps of the Capitol building (Pence) and Trump's will be done at the White House as traditional unless the rain is too heavy,both may move inside.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

6811 said:


> I'm not going to change the flow of my day because of some snowflakes and buttercups are having temper tantrums. I will leave them alone if they leave me alone


Same for me.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the riotous metro areas will be following DCs lead - if it blows up in there >>>>> look out across the country - it's not winter winter in most places and it's been a month since Christmas ....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm going to make Tacos then sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> Mike Pence will be sworn in at 11:30 est and Trump takes the oath at 12 noon.Weather and/or threats depending,so i've heard,the plan is to do so on the steps of the Capitol building (Pence) and Trump's will be done at the White House as traditional unless the rain is too heavy,both may move inside.


Ok thanks!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Putting the wife on a plane to see her folks in ******* southcentral virginia, then going to a business conference in Seattle right after - not looking forward to that

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I live near Madison, Wisconsin. Here they are still protesting the Vietnam War, and the 'mullet' is still fashionable.

My wife and go out for coffee every afternoon to the B&N cafe. We are both armed, and by now the snowflakes know that old bikers get "owly" if their coffee gets cold.

I will hold to the same plan, jihadists go into the trash, old hippies go into recyclable...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Business as usual here but I wouldn't want to be in D.C. or any of the liberal CA cities for the next few days. 

I understand that the media whore Al Sharpton will be protesting in DC.... he opens his mouth and.... here come the flies....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I sent this to all of my friends who invited me to the Women's March on Washington


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Just normal for me. Who's gunna give an ol retired white guy trouble in the first place? They know we're all carrying.

1895gunner


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good day to go grocery shopping.people will either be watching the inauguration or,the idiots will be protesting at every federal building they can find.don't go to the post office tomorrow.

The stores will be empty probably.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'll be in the st Pete/Clearwater area, taking the woman to the airport. I would be concerned, but I'll be in a Prius, so it's cool. Lol


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

I have to work, but it is only a few miles from the house and in a rural community so I am not worried. DH works from home on Friday so he will have a quiet day. Our oldest goes to college in the city and we have told him to stay off campus since he has no classes on Fridays. Some of those college kids are out of hand and we don't want our son to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. He did well staying out of the way of BLM protest a few months ago so hopefully he will once again avoid the areas that could be trouble spots.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> I'll be in the st Pete/Clearwater area, taking the woman to the airport. I would be concerned, but I'll be in a Prius, so it's cool. Lol


Smart thinkng on the Prius. The black lies matter folks will think your a good old white leftist democrat..hopefully. lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> I'll be in the st Pete/Clearwater area, taking the woman to the airport. I would be concerned, but I'll be in a Prius, so it's cool. Lol


As long as you don't have to get on Dale Maybrey Blvd you should be fine. 
Last time I was on that road going to the Air Force base "they" we're shooting at each other from moving cars.
Wild!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Myself, I have nothing planned.

If I have to go out, I will be armed as usual.

Too isolated here to worry about any happenings in my area.

There are protest planned in the big city 15 miles away.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Im not to worried, but rlthe skyway bridge scares me..


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't drive until I get cataract surgery in both eyes (scheduled in March), so I'm working from home anyway.
No reason to leave the house at all for the next couple of days. I'll just lock the doors and stream the madness on one of the monitors here and call it good. (^_^)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

whoppo said:


> I can't drive until I get cataract surgery in both eyes (scheduled in March), so I'm working from home anyway.
> No reason to leave the house at all for the next couple of days. I'll just lock the doors and stream the madness on one of the monitors here and call it good. (^_^)


Best of fortunes on the surgery. I went to my eye place early last week and the nice guy said mine aint go no bigger since I seen him a few years back..and they still aint quite ripe yet. Praise the Lord! He say I am still a solid 20/40. Which apparently aint too bad for old blind guys. No wonder I can still knock the eye out of a fly with the Sig forty at forty paces..shooting from the hip of course. lol No telling how good it would be to actually aim the gun huh?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My day won't change. I'm from Texas, and have never let a bunch of hot air ruin my plans before, and not about to start now. That's not to say the AR won't happen to find its way into the truck, just in case actual dangerous people do something, but the huff-n-puffs won't do anything of note.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Already chained up to go to town, so I'm committed. Been a lot of coyotes running around lately, though, think I'll throw an extra rifle in the truck. In my whole town and surrounding area you'd be hard pressed to scare up more than a hundred people or thereabouts and we all get along pretty well.


----------



## jchavasu (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm stuck flying into Newark from LAX tomorrow so I will be in the air when the inauguration happens. Then flying back on Saturday afternoon assuming the wack jobs don't start a bunch of trouble. I think they are all talk though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will spend the 20th in the bike room warm and dry. Watching the news , because I always do. As always my hand gun will be with me , the dog will be around alert as always. AR in the corner. Nothing much happens out here. Here it will be just another day.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Just dropped the wife and kid off at the airport and saw 2 Federal Marshals escorting a younger South American man (probably Ecuadorian or Mexican)...I yell to them
"damn why yall have to do him like that on Trumps inauguration day"
One of the marshals was some **** looking chick and smiled at me and said "make America great again, bitch"
Too funny

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Not plan on changing up routine for the day. We've had a few very peaceful demonstrations in my neck of the woods since election day, but nothing big.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We just returned from the mall, and the place was like a ghost town.

We also heard on local news that the snowflakes will march down State Street to the Capitol steps at about 4:00PM as a protest--just like they did in 1968 when I was a student.

I hated the riots. I was paying for own education...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nope, I am not laying low, because although Tampa-St Pete-Clearwater is marginally insane; it ain't San Fran-Oakland, by any stretch of the imagination. 
But, I ain't wearing a Trump hat either, somebody might throw a rock at me; and then I would hafta smack him with my walking stick.:vs_karate:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, I took a trip to the local chinamart super store.

Nothing happened, no protesters, no nothing.

In the big city, 40 protesters in front of city hall, and 12 walked out of classes around the city.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Watched the whole show today.
Cheered loudly many times.
Best Inaguaration speech I have heard.

Go Trump1


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

shooter said:


> I live in Nor Cal not far enough from Oakland, San Francisco ect. I know my plan for Friday is to lay low as I have a feeling there will be trouble in my area. Anyone else planning on doing the same thing?
> 
> Just seems like a lot of these protest groups are looking to start a fight with anyone, not just Trump. And seeing how they want to stop the inauguration as though stopping the public part of the inauguration will prevent Trump from being President. Never mind that John Tyler was inaugurated in the Brown?s Indian Queen Hotel in Washington, D.C., and Andrew Johnson was done in the Kirkwood House Hotel in Washington, DC, or Chester A. Arthur in Arthur's home 123 Lexington Avenue, New York, NY, Theodore Roosevelt in The Ainsley Wilcox Mansion on Delaware Avenue in Buffalo New York, Calvin Coolidge in Plymouth Notch Vermont, Harry S. Truman in the White House, Lyndon B. Johnson Air Force One in Texas, and lastly Gerald Ford in the White House. So there is no standing president that it has to be done in public or at the capitol building. Which will be a shocker to may of the "protesters". I have a feeling it will be the beginning of a lot of turmoil, as uneducated people learn about the laws of our nation.


Hello from Livermore!


----------

